# Thanks to all vendors, seminar presenters, and attendees



## CastleNottingham (Apr 12, 2006)

I just thought I’d post some thank you’s regarding the PA Gathering www.HauntersGathering.com since I was involved in some of the planning - at least in a small way.

It’s over for 2006 but thanks to the following vendors everyone who attended The Pennsylvania Gathering took something cool home with them. Whether it was haunted art or hot sauce or a discount we couldn’t have done it without them. So here’s a list, in no particular order, of vendors who supported us. Check out some of the new faces, and old, from their links.

Also, special thanks to Mike and Susan Bruner who put this all on and gave seminars on “how to build a skeletal gargoyle” and “preserving our haunt memories for promotional use”. Their tireless efforts for years starting from the humble gathering beginnings in their back yard usually go unrewarded. Not one dime collected has gone home with them, and they have always refused to accept any door prizes.

Other special seminar guests like Fright Crazy Jim Jones [email protected] of Frightland who gave a seminar on Monster Mud, Rex B Hamilton who gave a seminar on publicity stunts, and Jeremey Dalessandro of Creepy Collections www.CreepyCollection.com rounded out the day. Tons of info and ideas were shared.

And of course thanks to all who attended. See you next year.

Thanks to all,

Patrick Nottingham



Tom Straub Haunted Art	http://ca.geocities.com/[email protected]/Homepage.html
[email protected]

Another new guy on the block. His art is truly creepy. This stuff, like Lew Lehrman’s of the Haunted Studio is great for any time of the year - not just for Halloween.

Haunted Hot Sauce
www.HauntedHotSauce.com
[email protected]

A new company that was happy to send us some really 
great hot sauce packed in handmade coffins. 

Cheap Lights
www.CheapLights.com
[email protected]

Samples of scented fog fluid for everyone!! This is one vendor
you want to check out. Excellent prices on fog fluid, UV lights,
sound systems, hazers, and loads more. Let Ernest in sales
know you found them through the PA Gathering. These folks are
excited to have your business so look there first.

National Ticket Company
www.NationalTicket.com
[email protected]

Generously donated a box of Halloween themed wrist bands. 
Contact Ginger Seidel for your ticket needs.

Leslie Bannantyne - Halloween author
www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~bannatyn/
[email protected] 

Generously donated some of her books.

Spooky Magic
www.SpookyMagic.com
[email protected]

“Transworld Pricing” on my items until June 30 for any attendees. 

Halloween Plus
www.HalloweenPlus.com
[email protected]

10% off everything.

The Horror Dome 
www.TheHorrorDome.com
[email protected]

25% of all Night Terrors Costumes.

Graftobian Makeup
www.Graftobian.com
[email protected]

10% OFF EVERYTHING !!!

Alarming Products
www.AlarmingProducts.com
[email protected]

15% Off Everything.

Castle Blood
www.CastleBlood.com
[email protected]

20% OFF COSTUME PURCHASES FROM REGULAR INDUSTRY PRICES !!! Generously offered by Ricky and Karen Dick.

Lord Grimley’s Manor
www.LordGrimley.com
[email protected]

15% Discount until October 1st !!!
Also provided many door prizes.


Minion’s Web
www.MinionsWeb.com
[email protected]

Will offer show pricing for Webbers and Air Cannons to 
show attendees.	

Haunting Productions - Raymond Latocki
www.HauntingProductions.com 
[email protected]

Generously provided Disfigured Listening Haunt Music cd’s.

Steve the Bum Productions - David Neff
www.StevetheBum.com
[email protected]
Also see www.GenerationFear.com

Generously provided DVD documentary of Britania Manor.	

Dear Bloody Mary Makeup - Bobbie Wiener
www.DearBloodyMary.com
[email protected]

Generously provided signed comics and makeup. 
Always happy to give to the various gatherings!

Elswarro Productions - haunt commercials
www.Elswarror.com
[email protected]

Generously provided one haunt TV commercial valued at $250.00. They also have a great cue line entertainment
DVD to get your victims hearts racing.

East Coast Haunt Club - Pam Tole
www.HauntClub.net
[email protected]

Generously provided Team Halloween ribbons that the club sells to raise money for the Massachusetts Breast Cancer Coalition (MBCC).

Elvira - need I say more.
www.Elvira.com
[email protected]

Generously provided Elvira merchandise.

Creative Visions Online	
www.CreativeVisionsOnline.com
[email protected]

Generously donated a silicone lifecasting DVD.

Haunted Attraction Magazine
www.HauntedAttraction.com
[email protected]

Generously donated magazines, buyers guides and lots of goodies. Always a great gathering supporter.	

NY Fire Shield
www.NYFS.com
[email protected]

Generously donated 1 gallon of fire retardant Inspectashield. 

The Anatomical Chart Company
www.Anatomical.com
[email protected]

Marilyn Lack always supports us so let’s keep supporting them. Home of the Bucky - where would we be without them.

Fright Catalog
www.FrightCatalog.com
[email protected]

Generously donated many goodies.

Distortions Unlimited
www.DistortionsUnlimited.com
[email protected]

Generously donated the gruesome Dead Debby and t-shirts.

American Paper Optics
www.AmericanPaperOptics.com
[email protected]

Generously donated 3d glasses samples.

Halloween Propmaster
www.HalloweenPropmaster.com
[email protected]

One set of the 2005 Haunt DVD’s.

Kim’s Krypt
www.KimsKrypt.com
[email protected]

Generously donated lots of goodies to us. Always a friend to the PA Gathering.

M.T. Acquaire - co-authors of Marty Boggs
www.MartyBoggs.com
[email protected]

Generously donated a signed copy of “Marty Boggs and the Curse of Kutkara’s Tomb” - a horror novel aimed at middle-schoolers in 
the tradition of Goosebumps.

The Monster Club
www.TheMonsterClub.com
[email protected]

Generously donated “Monster Movie Memories” books.

The Haunted Studio - Lew Lehrman
www.HauntedStudio.com
[email protected]

Generously donated a Haunted Studio print “Sweets for the Sweet”

The Village of Darkness - Robert Kocher
www.TheVillageofDarkness.com
[email protected]

Generously donated haunt decor and a Castle Blood 
makeup DVD. Video production and web services 
available also.

Terror Behind the Walls - Eastern State
www.EasternState.org
[email protected]

Generously donated tickets to the day tour of the Eastern State Penitentiary and other Terror Behind the Walls goodies.

The Ghoulish Gallery
www.TheGhoulishGallery.com
[email protected]

3 - count them - 3 large Ghoulish Changing portraits !!!

Haunted Memories
www.HauntedMemories.com
[email protected]

20 - count them - 20 small Haunted Changing portraits !!!

Oak Island Productions
www.OakIslandProductions.com
[email protected]

Generously donated one Hollower costume and a bucket of 
Wicked Worms.

Horrorfind Weekend in Baltimore
www.HorrorfindWeekend.com
[email protected]

Generously donated the goodie bags everyone is taking home 
and some Horrorfind Weekend glasses.

Darkside Displays - Theresa Vissers
www.DarkSideDisplays.com
[email protected]

Generously donated lots of goodies.

Pat Tantalo aka Fleagore aka Undertakers of Fright 
[email protected] 

Generously donated lots of goodies.


Lubatti Designs - Erich Lubatti
www.LubattiDesigns.com
[email protected]

Generously donated one mask to the gathering. 

Haunted Media Magazine
www.HauntedMedia.com
[email protected]

Generously donated many copies of their digital magazine.

Hauntworld Magazine - Larry Kirchner
www.HauntWorld.com
[email protected]

Wow - 70 magazines donated. And at the last minute too !	

Specter Studios
www.Specter-Studios.com
[email protected] 

From Pittsburgh - yeah! One cloak and a latex sledge hammer.


----------

